#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Tabletten absetzen..... >

## Winter

Ich nehme zur Zeit eine Tablette für zu hohen Blutdruck.
Ich werde diese Tablette absetzen. Auf alle Fälle. Aber darum geht es gar nicht.
Eigentlich würde ich ja gern mit einem Arzt dies tun.
Mit dem Arzt der mir die Tabletten verschrieben hat, ist es nicht möglich. Er ist Tablettenfan, verschreibt mit Wonne viele Tabletten. 
Mein Entschluss steht fest, die Tabletten setze ich ab. Ich nehme einen etwas höheren Blutdruck in Kauf. 
Nun aber meine Frage an die hier anwesenden Ärzte: 
Macht es überhaupt Sinn, mir einen neuen Arzt zu suchen, der mir rät, wie ich die Tabletten richtig ausschleiche ?
Ich meine, ist die Chance, dass ich einen Arzt finde, der es mir erlaubt, ohne Tabletten, überhaupt gegeben ?
Oder müssen Ärzte (gegen den Willen des Patienten) Tabletten verordnen, wenn der Blutdruck höher ist.  
Gibt es da irgend ein Gestz, wie Ärzte handeln müssen ? (wenn die Suche zwecklos, würde ich mir dann doch sie Suche ersparen und eigenmächtig absetzen).  
Ich bedanke mich schon für die Antwort und möchte keine weiteren Kommentare dazu abgeben.

----------


## feli

Dein Arzt hat Dir die Tabletten verordnet, weil er Dich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen behandeln muß. Er ist verpflichtet Dich darauf hinzuweisen, welche Folgen ein Absetzen der Medikamente haben wird, aber ob Du die letztendlich einnimmst, das bleibt Dir selbst überlassen.
Der Doc hat ja nichts davon, daß Du Deine Medikamente einnimmst,- Er hat ja den hohen Blutdruck nicht, sondern Du.- Er kann Dir sicherlich nicht zu etwas raten, daß Dir schadet und daran werde ich mich auch nicht beteiligen. Ob Du nun das Medikament ausschleichen sollst oder sofort absetzt, das bleibt Dir also ebenfalls selbst überlassen. Es bleibt im Ergebnis gehopst wir gesprungen auf welche Art und Weise Du das absetzt. Wenn Du die Folgeerkrankungen und Langzeitfolgen eines hohen Blutdruck in Kauf nehmen möchtest, dann ist das Deine Entscheidung und für einen Schlaganfall, eine koronare Herzerkrankung, einen Status Hypertonicus im Augenhintergrund, die auftreten könnten, machst Du dann einfach keinen anderen verantwortlich sondern Dich selber. Ich hoffe, daß Du bei der Rücksichtnahme auf Deine Gesundheit so konsequent sein wirst, Dein Leben so zu verändern mit Sport, Bewegung, wenig Salz, einer evtl.nötigen Gewichtsreduktion, kein Kaffee, keinen Alkohol, daß sich das Absetzen der Medikamente lohnt. Dann macht das Absetzen der Medikamente mehr Sinn.
Eine gesetzliche Verordnung, daß Du Tabletten einnehmen mußt gibt es nicht. Ja, es gibt nicht einmal die Verpflichtung zum Arzt zu gehen, es sei denn man leidet an einer meldepflichtigen Erkrankung. Im Anbetracht auf die Budgetierung tust Du Deinem Doc und dem System aufjedenfall nichts schlimmes, wenn Du die Tabletten absetzt. Im Gegenteil, dann wird da allenfalls etwas eingespart.  Es macht kaum Sinn, wenn man sich nicht behandeln lassen möchte zum Doc zu gehen.- Man darf als mündiger Bürger auch seine Erkrankungen behalten, wenn man das denn so haben möchte. Der Einzige, dem Du damit schadest, das bist Du selbst und das ist in Deutschland nicht nur nicht verboten, es kräht auch noch kein Hahn danach, wenn einem danach ist. Den Doc zum ausschleichen und die Kosten für die Aktion kannst Du Dir überigens auch sparen, weil sich an so einer Aktion sicherlich kein Arzt beteiligen wird. Wenn für Dein Ausschleichen oder Absetzen kein rationeller Grund vorliegt und wenn ein Medikamentenwechsel nicht infrage kommt, warum sollte ein Arzt bei soetwas mitwirken wollen? 
So eine Aktion schaffst Du doch auch ganz alleine ohne daß sich jemand daran beteiligen muß und daß dabei auch noch Kosten entstehen.  Dh. 2+3 = 6 ist nicht weniger falsch als 2+1+1+1=6. Wenn Dein Ergebnis nun 6 ergibt, warum sollte das nun wissenschaftlich durch einen Arztbesuch der nur Geld kostet untermauert werden?
Würdest Du Dich beraten lassen wollen ,dann macht so ein Arzttermin Sinn. Nur um zu erfahren, ob Du das Medikament ausschleichen sollst, brauchst Du sicherlich keinen Arzt.  
So ein Medikament das den Blutdruck senkt, macht in der Regel einen Wirkstoffspiegel im Blut. Wenn Du die Medikamente eigenmächtig absetzt, dann sinkt dieser. Ob er nun schneller sinkt oder nicht ist irrelevant im Ergebnis, besonders wenn das Ergebnis lautet, daß Du dann mit einem hohen unbehandelten Blutdruck laufen möchtest. 
Liebste Grüße Feli

----------


## Bartec

hi,
habe vor 7 tagen antibiotika (amoclav 875 mg +125mg) genommen
2 tage später wieder auch durch rat meines hausartztes abgesetzt, da geschwollene augen(lieder) und leichten juckreiz. sollte dann loratadin einnehmen, was gegen allergische reaktion gut sein soll.
nun meine frage wie lange kann es denn dauern bis die schwellung wieder zurück geht.
sind ja schon 5 tage vergangen und noch immer keine deutliche besserung.
mach mir schon sorgen, das es evtl länger dauern könnte.
habe nie eine allergien gehabt, geschweige denn geschwollene augen
habe ich das richtige gegenmittel erhalten?
sollte ich lieber erstmal abwarten? 
p.s
war alls kind empfindlich gegen penicilin 
gruß
bartec

----------


## feli

Je nachdem wie sehr Deine Augenlider angeschwollen sind, habe ich Verläufe beobachtet, bei denen die Schwellungen bis zu 4 Wochen angehalten haben.
Nun kann man von hier aus nicht beurteilen wie ausgeprägt diese Schwellung bei Dir ist.
Histamine sind das Mittel der Wahl, sowie ein Absetzen der schädigenden Substanz.
Wenn Du keine Besserung feststellen wirst in den nächsten Tagen ist der Hautarzt zuständig. Die testen bei uns in der Regel dann die Patienten aus, ob noch andere Substanzen zu der Schwellung geführt haben oder Auslöser sind. 
Unsere Patienten behandeln das gerne mit schwarzem Tee. Bitte keinen Kamillentee benutzen weil dieser die Haut mazeriert. 
Die dabei entstehenden kleinen Hautdefekte sorgen dann dafür, daß dort Keime eindringen können. 
Bei schwarzem Tee passiert das nicht.
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Dominik-Alex

Guten Abend "Winter", 
dein Behandelnder Arzt hat dir Tabletten gegen Hypertonie (Bluthochdruck) verordnet. *Um eine genaue diagnose gegen das Absetzen dieser Tabletten stellen zu können, muss ich vorher genau wissen:
- Wie sieht der Normalblutdurck ohne Tablettenverbesserung aus?
- Welche Tabletten nehmen Sie zurzeit?*
-* Wie viel Kg wiegst du?*  *Ein Optimaler Blutdruck liegt bei s. 120, d. 80*  *Die Hypertinie ist in 3 Stufen unterteilt:
   1. Grad - milde Hypertonie:          s. 140-159, d. 90-99,
   2. Grad - moderate Hypertonie:  s. 160-179, d. 100-109;
   3. Grad - schwere Hypertonie:     s. >gleich 180, d. >gleich 110;*  *Durch Bluthochdruck können folgende neue Smtome auftreten: 
 Gefäße:   Arteriosklerose entwickelt                        sich durch Bluthochdruck beschleunigt,
 Herz:       Schädigung der linken Herzkammer                        aufgrund Überlastung durch  
                  Bluthochdruck.    
                  Gefahr von                        Herzinsuffizienz oder  Herzinfarkt!
 Auge:       Netzhautschäden durch Bluthochdruck,
 Gehirn:    erhöhte Gefahr für einen                        Schlaganfall,
 Niere:      Schrumpfniere mit Niereninsuffizienz                        aufgrund von Bluthochdruck* .    *Überlege dir bitte dringlichst ob du die Tablettendosierung absetzten willst.
Als Arzt kann ich hierzu keine Empfehlungen aussprechen. 
Schicke mir bitte die oben gewünschten Daten zu und dann sehen wir weiter!. 
Dominik-Alex*

----------


## dreamchaser

Jeder volljährige Mensch der voll zurechnungsfähig und geschäftsfähig ist kann selbst über sich entscheiden, ob er die Tabletten einnimmt, oder nicht. Damit bist du nicht alleine, in Studien ist erwiesen dass mindestens 25% der Patienten ihre Tabletten gar nicht oder nur zum Teil einnehmen.
Ein vernünftiger Mensch wird sich vor dem Absetzen von Tabletten über den Nutzen der Einnahme und das Risiko bei Unterlassung informieren. 
Da ich nicht deine Blutdruckwerte mit oder ohne Tabletten kenne und auch nicht weiss welche Tabletten du einnimmst, kann ich gar keine Informationen dazu geben. Durch meinen Job sehe ich viele Menschen, die ihre Tabletten auch mal weggelassen haben oder lange nichts von ihrem Bluthochdruck wussten - dafür haben sie dann eben ihre Organschädigung und gehen eben zur Bypass-Operation oder landen an der Dialyse/verlieren ihre Füße. Gefäßschäden haben keine schönen Folgen, das zuvor beschrieben ist sicher kein Gruselkabinett, sonder leider Alltag für mich. Aber es sind alles erwachsene Menschen die für sich selbst entscheiden.
In deinem Posting oben klang es ja schon wie eine beschlossene Sache die Tabletten abzusetzen - warum also die Frage?? 
Viel Erfolg für den weiteren Weg (und bitte hinterher nicht über das eigene Schicksal jammern!).

----------


## Winter

> In deinem Posting oben klang es ja schon wie eine beschlossene Sache die Tabletten abzusetzen - warum also die Frage?? 
> .

 Erst mal allen Danke für die Antworten. 
Ja, es ist beschlossene Sache, dass ich die Tabletten absetze. 
Meine Frage war /ist so gemeint: Ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, einen Arzt zu suchen, der mir rät, wie ich richtig absetze. Wie ich ausschleichen muss. 
Da ich seit über 10 Jahren die Tabletten (wohl unsinniger weise) einnehme, denke ich, kann man nicht so einfach von jetzt auf gleich absetzen. 
Daher würde ich dies unter ärztlicher Aufsicht machen wollen. 
Ich will hier keine Ratschläge haben, wie ich es machen soll, (daher gibt es auch keine weiteren Infos über mich). 
Es ist ja bekannt, dass Ärzte sehr schnell (oft unnötig und zu viel) Medikamente verschreiben. 
Daher lautet meine Frage (steht aber auch schon im Ausgangsbeitrag)   *Hat eine Suche überhaupt Sinn, gibt es Ärzte, die den Wunsch , auch OHNE Medikamente leben zu wollen, verstehen .... und eben beim Absetzen helfen.
Oder ob Ärzte laut irgendwelcher Gestze VERPFLICHTET sind, nicht beim Absetzen zu helfen.*

----------


## dreamchaser

Ich weiss nicht, ob Ärzte oft unnötig Medikamente verschreiben. De facto ist es so, dass ein Arzt nur ein bestimmtes Budget für Medikamente hat, er kann also nicht beliebig viel verschreiben um nicht sein Budget zu überziehen und in Regress genommen zu werden.
Oft ist es ein Kommunikationsproblem, weshalb welche Tabletten notwendig sind aus Sicht der Schulmedizin. Als Arzt kann man keinen Patienten zu etwas zwingen, wenn diese erwachsen und mündig sind. Man sollte den Patienten jedoch über Sinn und auch die Nebenwirkungen der Medikamente aufklären.
Die meisten unnötigen Medikamente sind Substanzen wie Magenschutz bei Patienten, die nie Probleme mit dem Magen hatten - einfach mal, weil man es eben schon immer so gemacht hat. Das muss nicht sein. Bei Blutdrucktabletten würde der Patient ja merken, wenn der Blutdruck zu tief ist - und damit eine gewisse Überdosierung vorliegt. Solange das nicht der Fall ist und der Blutdruck unter der laufenden Therapie im Normbereich ist, ist die Therapie vollkommen korrekt und sollte fortgeführt werden. Und den Wert sollte der Hausarzt eben öfter mal kontrollieren.
Ich bin als Arzt nicht dazu verpflichtet möglichst viele Medikamente zu verordnen (genauso wenig, wie ich im Krankenhaus möglichst viele Untersuchungen machen sollte) - im Gegenteil: das bedeutet noch mehr Schreibarbeit, weil ich mich bei den Krankenkassen in der heutigen Zeit für alles rechtfertigen muss. All das bekommt der Patient gar nicht mit. Aber es sollte in meinem Interesse liegen, jedem Patienten die für ihn optimale Therapie unter Berücksichtigung des Kosten-Nutzen-Faktors herauszusuchen und diese eben dann auch vor der Krankenkasse zu rechtfertigen.
Aus deinen Zeilen lese ich, dass du es ja besser zu wissen scheinst, als dein Arzt - also tu, was du für richtig hälst. Viel Erfolg damit (so werde ich wenigstens nicht arbeitslos - ich kümmere mich dann um die Spätschäden :-)) 
Und da du ja immer noch nicht gesagt hast, um welche Tabletten es sich handelt, wird dir hier auch keiner weitere Hinweise geben. Bei Menschen wie dir (denen ich übrigens jeden Tag begegne und die dann rumjammern, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass man jetzt nicht mehr helfen kann) gebe ich nur den Hinweis mit der eigenen Entscheidungsfreiheit und gehe (und widme mich denjenigen, die gerne die Informationen haben wollen, die ich bereit bin, ihnen zu geben).

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was ich an der ganzen Sache nicht verstehe ist: 
Du misstraust Ärzten so sehr das du der Meinung bis das alle dir Tabletten verschreiben wollen.
Sei unbesorgt in der heutigen Zeit verschreibt kaum ein Arzt unnötig irgendwelche Medikamente - siehe den Beitrag von Dreamchaser.
Gleichzeitig suchst du aber einen dieser Ärzte der dir dabei hilft (!) das Medikament abzusetzten das dir dein Arzt (sicherlich) 
im besten Wissen gegen deinen Bluthochdruck verschrieben hat! 
Das passt für mich nicht zusammen. 
Dein Bluthochdruck wird bleiben, egal wie du dir Tabletten absetzt, ob sofort oder in dem du sie "ausschleichst".
Gefährlich ist es so oder so, aber damit musst du leben.
Frage am aller Besten deinen Hausarzt wie du die Tabletten absetzten sollst.

----------


## ottelli

*AW: Tabletten absetzen......*
Eigentlich ist mit den Beiträgen alles geklärt. Ich würde jedenfalls meinen Blutdruck "normal" halten.
Aber..... Was ist "normal"? *Dominik-Alex* gab eine Tabelle bekannt. Hier darf ich einhaken. Oft sind die Ärzte uneins wegen dem *persönlichen Blutdruck.* In einer Rehaklinik verordnete mir der Kardiologe Mittel zur Blutdrucksenkung. Der Chef-Arzt der Klinik verwies auf meine Größe und Gewicht und bat, das Mittel langsam auszuschleichen, da ich einen *normalen* Druck hätte. Vor der Behandlung war mein Langzeit-Blutdruck: 140/85, bei einer Körpergröße von 190 cm. und dem Gewicht von 105 Kg.
In der Einnahmezeit der Tabletten war mein B.-Druck 95-110/65-75. Mir war ständig flimmrig vor den Augen. Der Kardiologe war echt sauer, dass ich die Tabletten nicht mehr einnahm. *Was soll ich als Patient hier tun?* Ich reduz. mein Gewicht auf 102 Kg. Das brachte mir aber auch keinen wesentl. Blutdruck-Abfall.
Heute messe ich öfter am Oberarm und komme auf einen konstanden Druck von 130/75, ab und zu auch auf 140/85, ohne irgend eine Tablette. ( _sitzen mit_ _ausgestrecktem Arm auf Herzhöhe_ ) Allerdings mache ich viel Sport, auch Krafttraining im Kraftraum. Bei Messungen vom Hausarzt liegt der Bl.-Druck oft noch unterhalb.
Das wäre mein Beitrag zum "Blutdruck"!
Viel Gesundheit wünscht allen,
ottelli

----------


## dreamchaser

Der ideale Blutdruck ist nicht abhängig von Größe und Gewicht. Die Tabelle, die oben angeführt ist, ist die offizielle Klassifikation. Blutdruckeinstellung ist jedoch etwas sehr schweres, das viel Zeit erfordert. Natürlich möchte man einen Blutdruck von 140/95 mmHg bei einem herzkranken Menschen gesenkt haben, bei einem sonst körperlich gesunden Menschen könnte man hier ggf. noch etwas warten und weitere Kontrollen durchführen. Eine medikamentöse Therapie, bei der dem Patienten schwarz vor Augen führt, ist über das Ziel hinausgeschossen - hier gibt es noch die Möglichkeit der Reduktion der Medikamente und langsames Einschleichen, bis sich der Körper an den niedrigen Druck adaptiert hat.

----------

